# brp commander



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

just picked up the new atv mag. and they have a write up and pics of the new can-am side by side and i gotta say it looks mean and its going to come in a 1000cc engine size as well as the 800.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, I'm guessing you haven't seen the one gorilla has already done up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Please see our thread we already have open about it...


----------

